# Whats the best kind of falconry glove?



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

So i wanna get a little something to get me started before i actually take any big steps. Wanted to get a decent falconry glove, have a decent budget, obviously want a really good one but not sure what to look for yet. I dont want to rush in and buy one but im having trouble finding info :/


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Buckskin glove, double thickness will do, assuming its for a harris 
But generally the more it costs the better the quality


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

I think it depends on which species of bird you intend to keep?


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

wow. I sense an animal welfare issue looming on the horizon.


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

CloudForest said:


> wow. I sense an animal welfare issue looming on the horizon.


Is your comment implying that if you have to ask this type of question, then you shouldn't be thinking of getting a bird, or something else?


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

johne.ev said:


> Is your comment implying that if you have to ask this type of question, then you shouldn't be thinking of getting a bird, or something else?


its in reference to the other thread the OP made where they stated they only had a "day off here and there" to dedicate to caring for an animal which needs a minimum of 4 days a week flying


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh right thanks. The question the OP asked is imo, quite a basic one & i thought, was easily researched. I mean you can find the answer in most half decent books... well the two i have anyway.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

CloudForest said:


> wow. I sense an animal welfare issue looming on the horizon.


Calm the hell down,
Im trying to learn about a friggin hobby which has very recently highly interested me that i've not known about before, i just stated how often i might have off work at the moment, im not saying @#%& BIRDS IM GOING TO GET WHATEVER THE HELL WHO CARES ABOUT THE ANIMAL. I had no idea what the norm was, how could i when im only just trying to learn?
But somehow you came to the deluded conclusion that im set on getting a bird in the next 5 minutes knowing nothing about the birds and that i'll never have time off...


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Calm the hell down,
> Im trying to learn about a friggin hobby which has very recently highly interested me that i've not known about before, i just stated how often i might have off work at the moment, im not saying @#%& BIRDS IM GOING TO GET WHATEVER THE HELL WHO CARES ABOUT THE ANIMAL. I had no idea what the norm was, how could i when im only just trying to learn?
> But somehow you came to the deluded conclusion that im set on getting a bird in the next 5 minutes knowing nothing about the birds and that i'll never have time off...


 
your posts indicate that you have little regard advice and are infact determined to own a bird of prey regardless. if this is not the case, that's great, but that is not the indication you have given so far.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

CloudForest said:


> your posts indicate that you have little regard advice and are infact determined to own a bird of prey regardless. if this is not the case, that's great, but that is not the indication you have given so far.


Then learn to read because its not, in no way shape or form have i said im going out to buy a bird i know nothing about in the next five minutes.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Then learn to read because its not, in no way shape or form have i said im going out to buy a bird i know nothing about in the next five minutes.


so you didn't say "I still I really really really really want one" and "I don't mind which", AFTER being told their requirements, and AFTER you had stated that your time is extremely limited.....oh wait, you did.

don't get arsy with me, your posts are there clear for anyone to read, whether your intention is different or not doesn't matter, you cant expect people to read your mind.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Well apparently you've read my mind and assumed im going to be a shitty falconer. How you can establish that from me saying how much i would love to get into falconry and how i'd be happy with whichever is the best starter bird i'll never know.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Well apparently you've read my mind and assumed im going to be a shitty falconer. How you can establish that from me saying how much i would love to get into falconry and how i'd be happy with whichever is the best starter bird i'll never know.


I haven't assumed anything, the fact of the matter is, that you do not have the time to dedicate to such an animal, this isn't an assumption, its your own words.

utterly bored of this circular and pointless discussion tbh. unsubscribed, so feel free to take the last word if you want it.


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

Harbinger said:


> Well apparently you've read my mind and assumed im going to be a shitty falconer.


There's certainly plenty of those about.

You can't buy the right glove until you know what bird you will have. You can't know what bird you will have until you know what land you have available and what quarry you will be flying at.

Buy yourself a good book, I reccomend 'Falconry Basics' by Tony Hall. Once you have read it start practising to tie the falconers knot. When you've done this pm me and I'll give you some more help.


----------



## matty18714 (Aug 14, 2008)

Your money would be better spent on some good books. None of them are perfect, but even the poor ones will have a comment that makes you consider something in a new light - however being a beginner, you won't be able to differentiate between the good and the bad. I would recommend:

- Falconry - JPJ
- Training Birds of Prey - JPJ
- Falconry and Hawking - Glasier
- The Complete Rabbit and Hare Hawk - Hollinshead
- Understanding the Bird of Prey - Fox

Contact the place you did your experience day for further information.


----------

